# white perch...biggun's



## jerkyaddict (Apr 29, 2008)

hey guy's and gal's i got a few 2lb sized white perch and i'm lookin for something a lil differed from the brown sugared and or herbelized norm
if anyone has anything new or different please share as i would love to try
a different or perhaps even odd type trial smoke ??


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 1, 2008)

well i guess i picked too boring a fish ??? lol i just got a box of alderwood
from Heapomeat......cant wait to try that out maybe on these lil bugger's
i may get to do them saturday-pending weather and what time mama's
picnic shoulder finishes up , but i will keep this going to use if for nothing
else a simple amusement on a new smoke


----------



## salmonclubber (May 1, 2008)

i dont know a thing about white perch  but i do smoke some pretty tasty rockfish

i wrap the fillet in bacon and place fillet into a preheated smoker and i have the smoke rolling at a temp of around 250 i smoke for 30-45 min when bacon is done the fish is done


----------



## jerkyaddict (May 1, 2008)

salmon when you say " rockfish " would that be the same as our jersey shore striped bass ? cause i know south of us they call them rock fish and rock bass ?? either way your rec. sounds pretty good i might just try that...after i try the brine whitecloud's gonna share...thanking you !!


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 3, 2008)

This is one that I've come up with, to try on any new fish I haven't smoked. Rub fish with olive oil, and sprinkle with this rub. 

2 tsp ground black pepper
2 tsp white pepper
2 tsp garlic powder
2 tsp onion powder
2 tsp ground oregano
2 tsp paprika
2 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp dried ground sage
2 tsp dried ground rosemary

This is my standby for fish or chicken ... smoked over apple or oak. Hickory leaves an odd taste on the fish.


----------

